# Sleep



## Corien (Mar 9, 2007)

Every human being needs enough sleep to stay healthy, so I wanted to discuss the topic about sleeping in here.

What time do you go to bed and what time do you wake up?

If there's not anything special I go to bed at 10:30 from Sunday to Friday, but I actually want to change that to 10, or even 9:30, because my life's getting quite busy nowadays.
On Saturday it depends on if my parents are home and if we're going to watch a detective. Normally I end up going at about 12, but sometimes I'm fast asleep at 11, it variates what I'm doing and what I'm watching on the telly.

On Monday, Tuesday, Thirsday and Friday I wake up at 6:23, but actually get up at 6:40. If I have the first hour off I wake up later.
Wednesday: I always have the first hour off that day, so I get up about 50 minutes later, at 7:30.
Saturday: I have to work that day, and normally wake up at 7:40, and actually get up at 8.
Sunday: variates, as it's my only day off!

I love sleeping, it's my hobby, and I'm happy I can do it every day!


----------



## mistella (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm a SLEEPAHOLIC!
I love sleeping. I only go to school 2 days a week and I don't work so I usually sleep & wake up super late. I usually go out on the weekends so I'll be home at 5-6am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On average, I think I sleep at least 9-10 hours, wow I'm a bum


----------



## redambition (Mar 10, 2007)

i am not getting enough sleep, and it's really showing. i now fall asleep at about 3pm every saturday, and i feel tired all the time.

weeknights, i want to go to bed at 10.30pm. at the moment, it's usually 11.30pm or midnight.

i wake up at 6am weekdays (at the moment snoozing or delaying that til 7am), but soon i will HAVE to get out of bed at 6.

weekends - even later. i'm usually not in bed until 1am, but that's ok as i can sleep in


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_i am not getting enough sleep, and it's really showing. i now fall asleep at about 3pm every saturday, and i feel tired all the time.

weeknights, i want to go to bed at 10.30pm. at the moment, it's usually 11.30pm or midnight.

i wake up at 6am weekdays (at the moment snoozing or delaying that til 7am), but soon i will HAVE to get out of bed at 6.

weekends - even later. i'm usually not in bed until 1am, but that's ok as i can sleep in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow, you're just like me. I'm so miserable because my sleep patterns suck!!! And I recently washed out of medication, so it's even worse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I don't get enough sleep, it's migraine city. Actually it's always Migraine city, with or without sleep.  I need a new doctor...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Sleeping in" for me is like 9am or 10am, though.


----------



## thestarsfall (Mar 19, 2007)

During the week I go to bed between 12 and 1 am...and I wake up around 930-10 (My first class isn't until noon...yay University!).

During weekends I go to bed at like 3 am and I would like to wake up at like 11, but me and my boyfriend usually sleep til like 12 or even 1...that pisses me off though....I don't like sleeping past noon...


----------



## medusalox (Mar 19, 2007)

I need so much sleep, but I never get it. I work or am in school every single day, so it's rare that I get to sleep in past 7am. I also have wicked bad insomnia, so it's rare that I'm asleep before 2 or 3 am! 

Ideally, though, if all goes well, I try to get to bed by midnight, and I'd like to sleep in to about 9 or 10 am. Never happens, though, and I've got the dark circles to prove it!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm infinitely lucky.  I seldom have sleep issues...

S-Th, I'm in bed by 11p (usually 10 or 10:30p).  I have to be at work by 8a, so I need all the sleep I can get to do accounting all day.  It's not a job that you can do on little sleep.

F-S, I go to bed when I feel like it and get up when I feel like it.


----------



## missy29 (Mar 19, 2007)

I dont sleep very well, so I prob get only 4 or so hours (if that) a night. I'm also a very restless sleeper, which isnt cool! I need more sleep!


----------



## Holly (Mar 19, 2007)

I have awful sleep patterns. Somedays I stay up til 5am, wake up at 8am and go to bed 1am the next day. And other days I'll go to bed at 3:00am and wake up at  8:00am and then fall asleep from 5:00pm til 9:00pm, and then go back to sleep at 1:00am. 

Lately I've been able to fall asleep at 2ish am, to wake up at 8:00am

I don't know how I manage, but I'm usually wide awake when I am up, and rarely tired (Unlike when I was in school, and I'd go to bed at 12:00, wake up at 7, and then I'd literally be asleep in all my classes, except my last one. And the days I wasnt sleeping in class, were usually the days I was up til 4am, and got up at 7am)

/shrug!


----------



## Tyester (Mar 20, 2007)

Sleep is absolutely crucial and vital for me.

Without sleep, my muscles cannot grow. Time off from the gym nor any amount of food/vitamens/nutrients can make up for sleep does for the body. It has many other health benefits as well, including skin health as well as mental. A well rested body is one that can work even harder than if it was tired.

I'm not one of those people who can sleep anytime I want. And sometimes I have trouble falling asleep from overexhaustion or just my thoughts constantly running through my head. However I usually go to bed around 10 or so, with falling asleep around 10:30. I USUALLY wake around 7, by alarm. Sometimes a little earlier depending on work,  and on the weekends, I just let myself wake naturally. But usually it isn't later than past 8ish. It's hard to sleep in sometimes though, because I wake up STARVING. But I love having good sleep, I'm in a better mood, as well as alot more full of energy for ANYTHING or anyone as it should go.

At any rate, sleep is very important. And I think it's terrible that so many people get so little of it.


----------



## Katja (Mar 23, 2007)

*During the work week, I typically sleep from 9:30pm - 5:45 am.  So normally get at least 8 hours of sleep.  During the weekends, the time I go to bed varies on what I have planned, but I usually get to bed by midnight, and then awake at around 7 - 9 am, again depending on what I have planned. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 23, 2007)

I usually go to bed around one am and get up at six am. 
It sounds like very little but I'm studying way too much too justify sleep during the week.


----------



## Miss Jo (Mar 26, 2007)

When I'm work I get up about 6.30 am weekdays, and go to bed about midnight.

Weekends, I go to bed about 1-2 am and get up about 10.00 am.

When I have to be up for work though, I feel so tired I could stay in bed till lunchtime!  But if I'm off work I like to be up early because I feel like I'm missing out on my day off by sleeping, I like to go out and do things lol.  So to sum up, I don't get enough sleep.


----------



## xiahe (Apr 12, 2007)

i LOOOOOOOOOVE to sleep lol

i usually go to bed between 12am - 2am...i'm currently in school, so on mondays and wednesdays i wake up by 10am and fridays i wake up at 7am ; (stoopid biochemistry lab...) and tuesdays and thursdays are my days to sleep in (tuesdays i start class @ 5pm and thursdays i have no class) =]

i really hate waking up early tho.  and i get really crabby when i'm really low on sleep.  that's going to be problem, especially since i'm a nursing major and nurses usually have to wake up at the crack of dawn and work during the ungodly hours of the morning.  =/


----------



## kimmy (Apr 12, 2007)

i love sleeping. i was at a friend's house the other night and we were both sitting on the couch in a really weird, tangled up kind of way and i said i was tired. so he asked if i wanted him to move so i could lay down and i seriously told him "sleeping is my life's work. i can sleep anywhere, anytime in any position." hahaha...and it's true! during my senior year, the few days i actually went to school, i spent most of my time sleeping on top of two desks we pushed together in the rotc room. 

i sleep as much as possible. i don't really have a set schedule for when i sleep, though. just whenever i can i guess. when i'm working i try to get in at least 8 hours before i go to work. sometimes 12...14...20...


----------

